# Odour on the Floor....



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Does anyone here know if you have a not so clean floor can this lead to more than frequent urination=accidents??? Radar will sometimes drip a bit after he's gone pee and this can get on the floor sometimes. I notice that he goes pee on the floor right after I get home from work after 8 p.m. He doesn't pee all day in this spot infront of our front door and then when I get home from work ten minutes after I get in the door he goes in the same spot almost like an attention grabber. He did this last night as well and began doing this when I changed shifts to 12 Noon to 8 p.m. It's really weird. I thought he was trying to get my attention by doing this. Hmmmm....Odd. I think we're gonna put a second litter tray there.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Just dribbles? It could be several things (weak bladder, excitement at seeing you, or fear). I suspect he's excited to see you, but I may not be understanding what you are saying.


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Well he doesn't go pee right when he sees me. I come in the door and he greets me and then I'll go and sit down for a few minutes and then ten-to-fifteen minutes later I'll go into the Kitchen and the floor infront of our main door will be wet with urine. Then the rest of the night he goes pee in the litter box....Odd.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

How about a short walk after you get home?
Sally


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*I would start taking him out around that time.*

The excitement of seeing you probably brews some new urine. So greet him, grab a drink or whatever you do and walk outside or to your litter box.

Trish


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

if you take him out as soon as you get home that might help. I always take capote out as soon as I get home no matter what happens and no accidents!! It's only when he's been in the house and roaming around a while that he forgets where he's supposed to be when he goes..


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Yeah I think that might be the best thing for him. Well Radar has his second last Vet Appt. on Monday where he gets the last shot before the Rabies and then we're gonna start getting him outside. 

We have a nasty Pit Bull...... on the 11th floor of our building though that mauled a Border-Collie-Lab Mix named Pepper a little while ago so I will be bringing Radar to a secluded area where I have seen other small dogs running around. It's a nice little park in the area where we live so I think it'll be good for him. I want him to get used to other dogs, yes but I don't want one of his early memories of dog contact to be his last if you get my meaning. 

I swear if I even see that dog near Radar and he gets nasty I might just do whatever necesary to protect my Boy especially if he lunges at him....... The owner may just get the worst of it because I would never strike another dog only of it meant preservation of life...Mine or Radar's that is. I often feel that the dogs out there that do attack is due to a lack of socialization and in-Breeding Practices that may introduce all sorts of unknown outcomes that we don't even know about yet. Radar's just a smal guy and eventhough he's proven to have protection instincts he's still only like 6 lbs right now and that's not enough to fend off a 50-60lb big dog that towers over him......:focus: 

Anyway yeah that's the plan...to get him out of the house when I get home to get him used to the outdoors and a harness...one that's really small because Radar's an escape artist extraordinaire.

Derek


----------

